# Account password



## Jody (2 Aug 2019)

I need to switch browser at work and home which means logging in again but I can't remember which password I used. I can obviously reset the password but can't gain access to the email account used wen registering as it was an old Freeserve/Orange and that company doesn't exists anymore.

Any chance a mod could help me sort this out?

@Moderators


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Aug 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## Jody (5 Aug 2019)

Morning @Pat "5mph" ,

It's Jody. Somehow I ended up being logged out of all my devices including my phone so can't get to your PM. Can you message this temporary account


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Aug 2019)

Frustrator tron said:


> Morning @Pat "5mph" ,
> 
> It's Jody. Somehow I ended up being logged out of all my devices including my phone so can't get to your PM. Can you message this temporary account


In the absence of Pat you have a PM from me instead.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2019)

I'm here lol
All solved?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2019)

Now all good.


----------

